# Color Blind



## CBayer222

Has anyone ever heard of any kind of waivers about being color blind? Is there any lee way in being color blind and still being able to be hired somewhere??

-Craig


----------



## fjmas1976

CBayer222 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of any kind of waivers about being color blind? Is there any lee way in being color blind and still being able to be hired somewhere??
> 
> -Craig


Being illiterate might be a strike against you too ](*,)


----------



## sgtmvm

I guess there are degrees of color blindness, so I wonder how badly you are affected.

A friend of mine had no trouble getting hired by a small town here in the Bay State. He took the NYPD exam and made it pretty far into the hiring process when he was disqualified for being color blind. He never considered himself color blind and thought it was absurd. To this day he still works at the town PD in MA and has never had anyone else suggest he was color blind. He even wears corrective lenses and allegedly his own optometrist thinks he is not color blind. 

There may be more to the story that he does not want to admit, but I believe the guy...


----------



## 82PSTSB

There are many different degrees of colorblindness, with many different names. I am what they call red/green colorblind. I can see all colors, but I see different shades of colors. When I see yellow, people with normal color vision see a different shade, or the "real" shade of yellow, and the same goes for all colors. I am currently a police officer in MA and I have been to NYPD to test and have passed their color blind test as well. It is very easy for people to think that since you are "colorblind" you cannot see colors, but this is not the case for everyone. Some people can only see black, white and shades of gray, some people can see many different colors. It can limit some people, and depending on how bad your specific case is, it may be a deterent in your getting hired anywhere. Some departments state, must have "normal" color vision, must be free from color defects, etc.


----------



## sgtmvm

Thanks for that bit of education, I never knew that but it sure sheds light on what my friend has gone through...


----------



## CBayer222

I appreciate all the info guys. I'm going to the optometrist on Thursday to get a better Idea of my situation. I know I can see colors, but I don't know the extent of how bad it is. I don't personally notice anything off; I can see all kinds of colors. So we shall see....

Thanks Again


----------



## 82PSTSB

CBayer,

Try this site and click on the I want to test my vision link, and take the tests. After you take the 4 or five tests on the first page, it gives you a link to click to go to another test called the Ishihara test, try that one too. It explains what color normal and color deficient people should be seeing, and may help you out bit.
http://colorvisiontesting.com/


----------



## Ds820

Do all departments give you a color test during your medical Exam for civil service police position?


----------



## dcs2244

I passed the on-line test 100%. On the MSP test, I missed three cards (out of 20+), but I passed. I am not considered color blind by eye surgeons. Everyone is color blind to some extent...just as we are dyslexic to some extent.

The state does test for CB...I don't know about the locals...


----------



## Crvtte65

Medical Standards

All officers for CS must pass the above standards, including color blindness it is a Cat A standard and failure to pass means you cannot work as a police officer. Waivers, I am not sure the chief would want that liability.:

(6)(b)(d): Testing by Ishihara or Richmond pseudo-isochromatic plates is required and if the candidate fails, testing by Farnsworth D-15 is required. Two or more major errors on the Farnsworth is a Category A condition. 

Ishihara test: click

I am not sure if Non-cs also have to do this test.
​


----------

